

Clojure Atlas, a visualization of the Clojure language & standard library - cemerick
http://clojureatlas.com

======
cemerick
FYI, my announcement post can be found @
<http://cemerick.com/2011/05/03/clojure-atlas-now-available/> (previous
discussion related to my "preview" of the concept a few weeks ago is here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2463249>)

If you scroll down to the "About" section of the site's main page, you'll be
able to read a brief rant of mine about the shortcomings of the walls-of-text
that pass for technical documentation, and are often the only learning
resource available for programmers in all sorts of contexts. Clojure Atlas is
my attempt at producing a more useful, more tractable medium for understanding
programming languages and the libraries that go along with them.

Insofar as some of the HN crowd aims to find and build better ways of plying
the trade of programming, I'm hoping this will pique your interest.

I'll be around for the rest of the afternoon, and would be happy to field
questions and such. After that, feel free to reach out via any of the methods
provided on <http://clojureatlas.com>.

------
fdb
The _idea_ behind this is great. I love to get a fast, visual interface to the
entire API.

One thing that annoyed me however was that things keep moving. If I search for
a function, it pop ups immediately but doesn't settle down, which means I have
to try to read moving text. Even more annoying, the popup sometimes moves
offscreen.

~~~
cemerick
This (or some variation on the issue of the graph's motion / time-to-
completion) is easily the #1 complaint right now. I have a variety of ideas
for eliminating the problem(s).

------
dusklight
Does anyone else get really irritated when they see social-sharing type link
buttons nowadays? It just feels like a blatant attempt to exploit my social
graph.

I think this is cool, but not cool enough for $25 and definitely not cool
enough for me to trust you after you over-hyped it so much.

There was a time when you could actually use myspace to meet interesting
(real) new people. Then all of a sudden the signal-to-noise ratio imploded and
the service became worthless. The value of the social graph is increasingly
being coopted as people figure out how to exploit it.

------
endlessvoid94
This. looks. awesome.

I spent last weekend getting destroyed by the Clojure learning process. There
is a ton of documentation for different libraries and such, but there are
precious few EXAMPLES.

I do have to say, though, that I'm skeptical Clojure hackers will pay for
this. They'll want it for free. Probably.

~~~
cemerick
Thanks. :-) I hope you find this helpful.

I've gotten very little pushback on the pricing so far, much to my (pleasant)
surprise. This was touched on the prior HN thread on the topic
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2463682>).

~~~
endlessvoid94
Awesome. I'd be really interested in seeing how this works out. Will be
checking back :-)

------
benatkin
That's really neat. I was able to explore and find some things I hadn't yet
found. One thing I'd like is for it to show which ones I've visited. Another
thing is to be able to explore common libraries outside of clojure-core and
clojure-contrib.

~~~
cemerick
That's great, exactly the sort of experience I was hoping to hear about! :-D

I have a number of ideas about how to sanely scale things up to support
arbitrary third-party libraries.

